# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Conversing online

## KelseyLeann

Does anyone else google things constantly while talking to people online? Im afraid Ill sound dumb, so I look up everything to make sure I don't sound too stupid. Like when referring to a game or celebrity or anything really, Ill look it up. Is that super weird?  :Razz:

----------


## T-Bone

nah not weird, i do that. my personality makes me weird, not the crap i don't know about.

----------


## CeCe

It's not weird. I do it so often. Lots of the time, it's for spelling words to make sure I don't sound stupid and stuff.

----------


## MrQuiet76

I do it all the time.. too bad you can't do it in real life!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Hell, I do this in real life too. xD I sneak onto my phone to research things that go over my head.

----------


## Member11

> Does anyone else google things constantly while talking to people online?



*raises hand*

----------


## Anteros

I do - mostly to check my grammar and spelling.

----------


## Nelly

All the time. I'm worried about sounding stupid so I always read through my replies multiple times and make sure I don't sound stupid or used the wrong words. Google is my best friend lol

----------


## Cam

Good to see I'm not the only one who does this.

----------


## Antidote

Mhmm.

----------


## SmileyFace

lol I do that..  ::\:

----------


## Apocalyptic

It's alright. Many do it. I don't, though.

----------


## CeCe

I always thought it was normal tpe of thing to do.

----------


## takethebiscuit

I don't tend to do this but I don't think it's weird that you do.

I've just got one of those brains that seems to soak up random stuff and remember it quite well. But if someone argues the point with me long enough then I will search on Google to make sure I do know what I'm on about.

----------


## jsgt

I do the same. Mostly, it's just to make sure the spelling is correct...but sometimes it's to verify the definition also.

oops, misread the question. I only do this when posting in the forums...not in online chat.

----------

